# Hey Shooter!



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

I was just wondering if you have ever built a cart. I know there are a lot already out there, but I bet ya'll could come up with a better one!! I am sure you need to start thinking of new projects anyway


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

interesting project. I bought the Senior Fish N' Mate and although it was nice, I think there could be some imporovements.

1. Solid floor
2. Storage Compartments?
3. Sand spike holders


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

Built in seat?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh, he's built one. 

You'll have to wait for him to tell ya about it.

I don't want to steal his thunder.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Since Catman32 has it I will let him go into details and just because I rode in it dont let him tell ya how fat I am


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Catman?*

Where ya at?


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Here is one version. another yet to come.




























It will hold a 150 qt cooler, 8 rods,2 beers. Or shooter being pulled by his dog.

It weighs about 5 pounds more than the senior cart.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*thats what I'm talking about!*

I'm sure you have a mounting bracket for that puppy. Licking my chops...........


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sweet*

Now that's nice.


----------

